# 24 hour AristoCraft Leap Year sale



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

I got an e-mail from AristoCraft promoting their 24 hour Leap Year sale. 40% off and free shipping for items in stock.

I logged onto their website and tried to order some track and rolling stock. The catalog numbers don't work and the track says "out of stock". 

Has anyone had any success with this Leap Year sale?


----------



## brucebotti (May 30, 2011)

I just finished off a large order (larger than I wanted anyways) for a bunch of rolling stock. I didn't order any track, but they seemed to have quite a bit. If it won't take the part #, use the "Product Line" drop down box to highlight "Track" and then hit the "Search" button. Hope this helps!
Bruce


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Perhaps my computer security and firewall won't let the AristoCraft website accept my input. I tried the product catagory as suggested, but it just kept recycling back to the input screen.

I'll try disabling some of my computer security stuff and see if that helps.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't see the 24 hour sale??? What am I missing? 

Bubba


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Bubba, here it is, at least partially from the Aristo forum... 


Remember, this is ONE day only. 2/29/12 --- 12:01am to 11:59PM 
You must order directly from us and use the OnLine Store. 
Prices in store have not changed, your discount will be calculated on billing. 
$200 total sale (after discount) gets free shipping. 
North America only. 
In-stock items only ... no pre-orders, not applicable to back ordered items. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

What the guy's are saying on anouther site they are out of everything.


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By Trains on 29 Feb 2012 09:12 AM 
What the guy's are saying on anouther site they are out of everything.
I guess it's just a gimmik to try to get you to buy AristoCraft. But the switches and track I need are out of stock. But if I got to the "In Stock" list on the home page, it says the track is in stock.

Sort of a bogus sale IMHO


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Sheesh, how 'bout going to the web site and searching yourself before casting aspersions on the sale based on what folks are saying on another forum. This is a one-day "what's on the shelf in the warehouse" sale. I just did a random search on a number of things--track, R/C, various locos and rolling stock, and found plenty of stuff in stock. Maybe not the particular road name I may be after, but many of the locos and rolling stock are showing at least _some_ versions in stock. Most of the popular track sections (5' radius, 10' radius, 3' straights, etc.) are showing as in stock. Even the 6-packs of Revo receivers are listed as in stock. (The single receivers and transmitter/receiver kits are not.) Alas, the warehouse is devoid of any Aristo-Classics hopper cars and archbar trucks, and I really don't _need_ 6 Revolution receivers, even if it is a great deal. 

Cut 'em a little slack. Just because they don't have the pieces _you_ may want doesn't mean the sale is a sham. It means the pieces you want are the same pieces others want and are selling regularly, not building up as inventory in the warehouse that must periodically be purged through sales like this. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

I saw no discount it just asked for a commit to order, not for $1000 I'm not


----------



## DAN338 (Feb 9, 2012)

Let's be reasonable. Aristo-Craft is attempting to clear out the previous year's inventory in the warehouse, in order to have space for current year's production. If you had checked inventory well before the sale, they had a very limited amount in stock, especially in the area of motive power and track. In addition, reading the sales brochure clearly shows-*WE WILL CHANGE THE PRICING AND DEDUCT THE SHIPPING ON OUR END* 
*WEBSITE PRICES DON'T REFLECT THE SALE PRICE* 
I ordered mostly R/C items, an Eggliner, a two of the Club coal hoppers.


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

I think AristoCraft has its inventories of the "good stuff" to "Out of Stock" to protect their dealers.

I'll watch the dealer's websites for good sales.

But I ain't holding my breath for 4 years for the next AristoCraft (no stock) Leap Year sale!


----------



## brucebotti (May 30, 2011)

I went on and bought a bunch of stuff that I had been looking at on ebay. With the 40% off the prices were much lower than ebay, plus it is all new. I think it was a great way for folks like myself to get some good deals and for Aristocraft to get some $$ to invest in more inventory. A win-win from where I'm standing. Just my $.02 and worth every penny.....!
Bruce


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

They have their fiscal end of year, so it makes great sense to lower inventory, tax wise 

Greg


----------



## Dale W (Jan 5, 2008)

Same problem here, couldn't complete sale for a 2-8-0 Aristro engine. Good thing as I went to RLD Hobbies and bought it for less even after Aristro's 40% disccount.

Me thinks that super sale is not so super after all!


Dale


----------



## Dale W (Jan 5, 2008)

To clarify I was responding to Sailor Don posting (page 1) as I too was having the same problem as the Aristro site wouldn't accept my order but as mentioned above I bought the item cheaper from RLD. Pays to shop around. 

Dale


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

did any one see the sale price after check out?


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

The locomotive I purchased was less with the 40% than advertised at RLD. Guess it depended on the item. They have not however finalized my invoice and full item price still showing on my debit card. Note from Tate at Aristo said they finalize and discount price/shipping as they pull and pack. 


Looking forward to my BNSF Heritage 1 Dash 9. Should have ordered two. Guess I can wait four more years! lol


----------



## pethia (Jun 10, 2011)

I could not get the site to work and the phone line was done. I tried emailing and it bounced back! I wanted to order a Lil Critter. Turns out ...it is even cheaper at Trainworld! What a way to do business!


----------



## brucebotti (May 30, 2011)

Kudos to Aristocraft. I found about 90% of what I was looking for and ordered it on 2/29. I went to the website yesterday and saw that all my items were shipped and the final price reflected the 40% off. UPS says they will deliver my four packages today. I'm not sure what all the bad-mouthing was about, but the sale worked out great for me. There wasn't anything that I ordered that I could have gotten cheaper anywhere (I looked extensively), plus free shipping to boot! The sale may not have worked for everybody, but it certainly worked for me!!
Bruce


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Same here Bruce. It will be at my front door [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------

